
Tea: A Disney Original Programming Language - fogus
http://olex.openlogic.com/wazi/2012/tea-a-disney-original-programming-language/
======
gliese1337
So, the compiler is proprietary, but it requires a GNU regex library; is that
not a GPL violation?

~~~
wildtype
As long as they don't modify the regex library's source code, that not a GPL
violation. GPL violation if they modify gnu's source but didn't share the code
freely.

~~~
gliese1337
Aha! I have been enlightened. Suddenly, the GPL seems much more reasonable
than I previously thought.

------
ubertaco
So it's a templating language?

